# Peptide Profile: MELANOTAN II



## TREMBO (Jul 21, 2011)

Melanotan I

Melanotan I has not been sparking the interest of the public near as much as Melanotan II. See below as to why:

Melanotan II

Melanotan II has aphrodisiac properties. Palatin Technologies of New Jersey has developed another hormone targeted towards Sexual dysfunction based upon melanontan II which they call Bremelanotide (formerly called PT-141). Bremelanotide is a metabolite of melanotan II that lacks the C-terminal amide function. Bremelanotide is currently in clinical trials to treat erectile dysfunction and sexual arousal disorder.

How it works: 

MT-2 is a chemical analogue of a something the body naturally produces 
called alpha-Melanocyte Stimulating Hormone (a-MSH). A-MSH is what induces skin cells called melanocytes to produce melanin -- the pigment that tans a person's skin and is responsible for the various colors of skin around the world in humans. 

MT-2 out competes a-MSH for binding to melanocyte receptors in humans and other mammals because it has a binding affinity over 1000x more potent than 
a-MSH. Therefore only milligrams are needed to do what would normally take lots of a-MSH to do. 

When you are exposed to UV radiation (whether tanning bed or sunshine) your body produces more a-MSH, hence the eventual tan. However, genetically pale people fall into one of two categories. They either do not sufficiently produce enough a-MSH, or their melanocytes have a weak affinity for a-MSH. 

MT-2 overcomes both of these limitations. Users can get very dark with MT-2, it is matter of dosage - the more you take, the darker you will get. The tan is 100 % real, so it fades as slowly as a real tan once you stop using (3-4 weeks, maybe more). 

The only people MT-2 will not work for are pure albinos -- their melanocyte receptors have zero affinity, thus even MT-2 simply cannot bind and hence they have no skin pigmentation. MT-2 will work unequivocally for everyone else, even very pale redheads can get very dark. 

How it is used: 

You need to be properly informed in the storing and usage of peptides 
-- they denature if you mishandle them. 

If you order 30 mg (which is a sufficient amount for a first-time beginner cycle) you will receive your 30 mg of "lyophilized" (it means 
"freeze-dried") MT-2. 

Place vials in the fridge upon arrival. The peptide should last for a long time and is stable without being shipped on ice. 

Then with the vial you are going to be using, reconstitute (mix with 
bacteriostatic water). 

To mix the vial with bact water, take one of the syringes (BD Ultrafine II 1cc or 1/3 cc are excellent and I recommend them) and grab your bacteriostatic water. If using a 1 cc syringe (100 units) use the syringe to withdraw 1 full ml (1cc) and inject that into the vial of MT-2 through the rubber. Be sure to aim the needle towards the glass, so that it will trickle down. Swirl the vial to thoroughly mix and let the peptide dissolve.

So now you have 100 units (1cc) of bacteriostatic water mixed with 10 mg of MT-2 in your vial. 

Then inject roughly 100 units (1 cc) of air into the vial so that the vial is not a vacuum -- otherwise withdrawing peptide will be tricky because of suction in the vial (not all vials have vacuum, so don’t worry). Don't inject too much air into the vial; otherwise the air pressure will push too much air back into the syringe when you try to withdraw the peptide for injection. Around 100 units usually works fine -- the "units" I'm using as a ref. for injecting are on the side of the syringes (100 unit = one full syringe). 

Now, that the vial is mixed (reconstituted), when you withdraw 10 units of the substance, that equals 1 mg of MT-2. So 30 units would equal 3 mg, get the idea? (NOTE: this is just for example)

Now you're ready for subcutaneous injection. If you've never performed sub-q injection before, it's very simple, and if done right, you literally don't feel anything. The needles used for sub-q injection are extremely small (8 mm) and you only go in 5 mm or so -- just into fatty tissue beneath skin. NOT intravenous or intramuscular this is a bit more complicated. Certain diabetics perform sub-q injections with the same tiny needles you'll be using two-three times a day. 

You can use the same syringe you used to add the bacteriostatic water to the vial for your first injection. But never use the same syringe twice on yourself -- this is a universal rule no matter what you're injecting. Syringes and bacteriostatic water are extremely cheap and you can get them with ease. 

You will store the reconstituted (mixed) vial in your fridge. You want the peptide to stay potent for as long as possible. It is very realistic for the peptide to be good for a couple months.

The recommended dose for the first timer is roughly .5mg after dinner. Dosing at night can help avoid any possible nausea. Ginger root, pepto, Rolaids, etc can also aid your stomach if you find you have troubles. Nausea typically goes away after the first couple doses. Listen to your body, it's nothing to be alarmed about, it's perfectly normal. Your body is simply finding a new homeostasis as it acclimates to the peptide in your blood. Your body adjusts within 2-4 days at the latest and you will never have any nausea again -- unless you come off MT-2 for a long time (over 2 months) and then resume heavy dosing. So remember, the nausea is COMPLETELY normal and entirely goes away. The harder and more frequent erections as a side effect however will persist for as long as you are taking MT-2. MT-2 is more powerful than Viagra in this regard, and that is why we are interested in the analogue version of MT-2 called PT-141 to treat ED as well! 

After a few days of .5mg (1/20th of a vial), work up to where you can take a dose around 1mg. Play with the dose until desired shade of tan is achieved. From there, maintenance dosing is minimal (ie: .5mg every 3-4 days). Any dosing chart stating that you should take higher than 1mg is outdated and potentially dangerous.

There is no magic pill or formula here. Trial and error are critical to learning and researching. Share your melanotan experience so that the community continues to prosper!

FAQ

“How long does the tan last?”
The tan is 100% real, and lasts as long as it would to another person naturally. 

“I was wondering about the side effect of erections. Are they completely spontaneous, or a result of increased libido?”
The aphrodisiac side effects (or perks, depending how you look at it) are dose and timing dependant. Taking too much can make it hard to ignore. Taking the average 1mg dose seems to yield all the right feelings! See the Bremelanotide FAQ for more information on this subject.

“How much UV exposure (sun or bed) is needed for MT-II to work?”
On average, with a moderate tanning schedule, a ballpark # would be a month. This is always one of those near impossible questions to answer however.

“What would happen if someone used MT II and didn't get any UV exposure? Would they still tan?”
You will develop a tan without sun exposure when using melanotan. However, the tan you could achieve with UV exposure would be much more natural looking and desirable. The tricky issue to consider is the balance between dosing melanotan and UV radiation. There are issues with pale skin, as there are with dark skin. Doing your research and reading user journals is a wonderful tool for preparation. 

“I have been taking melanotan II for about 2 weeks, have seen great results already, just a little worried about these dark dots I am developing over my body, is it normal or should I be worried.”
The dark spots some get at certain stages of their melanotan use are referred to as hyper pigmentation. They seem to be areas of previous sun damage. Most of the time as the rest of your tan emerges; they will be less noticeable or not noticeable at all. 

“Since I have been taking the drug I have noticed increased muscle mass from working out, does this drug have any benefits in building muscle or is it just in my mind?”
I too noticed an increase in muscle strength while I was on melanotan II and thought it was in my mind, but now that you mention it....

First off, let me start by saying MT-II has been nothing short of a miracle for me. I have NEVER had a good tan like i have had since using it...in my ENTIRE life. Tan Research has been phenomenal and they are the only company i trust. 

Sides

Most commons sides that pose a problem tend to be: nausea, loss of appetite, headache, and indigestion

Other common not so problematic sides are: frequent erections, flushing on first couple doses, darkening of freckles and moles (does go away after use in most cases). 

Dosing: Loading

Loading is important BUT do not overstep your limits. My first ever MT-II cycle i hopped right on at 1mg ed and had no problems. However, the last go around i did that and was sick with no appetite for a week. The key is, take it slow. I would work it like this:

Day 1: .25mg in the am, .25mg in the pm
Day 2: .25mg in the am, .25mg early afternoon, .25mg night
Day 3: .50mg in the am (if all goes well with this dose then->), .50mg in the pm (if first dose was too much, do .25mg two times after)
Day 4: .50mg in the am, .50mg in the pm
Day 5 thru Day 7-10: same as Day 4

DO NOT INJECT more than .5mg at a time. Its not worth it. I found my body reacts to smaller split up doses. 1mg at a time i am not eating for a couple hours and generally feel like crap.

Tanning

MT-II is meant for UV protection. Having said that, this is the mechanism in which it helps you tan. It stops you from burning (at all, or as much...very important note) which is anti-tan so to speak. 

My advice for people who are hard-tanners. 

1) Buy a package at a salon with a HIGH QUALITY low UVB bed/booth. This is most likely going to be the most expensive package but its worth it. UVB rays is what will burn you. 

2) After about 5 days into the loading phase of MT-II i would begin tanning in the bed. Obviously use a high quality lotion and DO NOT GO FOR THE FULL TIME THE FIRST TIME! For example, the highest quality stand up is max 8 min. For your first time i would go for 5, then 3 days later 6, so on and so forth. If you burn, then do not go up until tanning at that time successfully with no burn.

3) Tanning on MT-II should be done at least once a week. In the beginning i recommend two sessions a week to build a tan. 3 times a week and you will get DARK.

4) There is no replacement for real sunlight BUT using MT-II does not mean you don't need sunscreen. I tend to get my darkest while using MT-II when in the sun. It doesn't take much either. I went from someone who had to wear SPF-30 and re-apply 5 times or so, to someone who wears Spf 6 Hawaiian Tropic tanning lotion and only applies it twice. 

Dosing: Maintenance

There is a point you will reach where you will be dark enough. This is where the maintenance dose comes into play. I recommend 1mg every mon. and thurs. Once again, dosage each day is split in half every 12 hours (.5mg am, .5mg pm). In my case, I tan on Weds. in between the two doses, then in the weekend during the summer I am in the sun. It works great.


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> Melanotan I
> 
> Melanotan I has not been sparking the interest of the public near as much as Melanotan II. See below as to why:
> 
> ...


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

mt-ii is great for 3 reasons....1-even us fair skinned irish folk get dark (and don't sunburn with it)....2- uncontrollable boners and extra thickness.....and 3-speeds up metabolism


----------



## booze (Jul 22, 2011)

im keen to try it over summer.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

If someone has used MLT-II, please, repport here the effects and the dosages!


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm fair skinned and think melanotan II is a god-send.  Every summer I will always use melanotan.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

this stuff is out of this world i got all the good stuff and none of the bad at all.i got super dark and super rock hard errections lasted forever.just great stuff matter of fact i am going to buy some today.


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> this stuff is out of this world i got all the good stuff and none of the bad at all.i got super dark and super rock hard errections lasted forever.just great stuff matter of fact i am going to buy some today.



What dosage you used?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 24, 2011)

i love this shit! 1mg every day or two..... when you first start take 1mg everyday for about a week to preload then bam your gunna be tan if you get some sun. stuff is awesome!


----------



## Dannie (Jul 24, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> If someone has used MLT-II, please, repport here the effects and the dosages!



I am fair-medium skin tone. 
I use 0.5mg/day  for 2 weeks, and tan every 2nd or 3rd day. After that I am really brown and just keep on using 0.5mg every 4 or 5 days and tan occasionally to maintain the than. 

I also used in the winter, without tanning after 7 days I got just a lil darker but got some new moles anyway hence I stopped using it. Its only worth using if you tan either natural UV rays or sunbeds. 

As for the side effects. 
Mentioned earlier moles.   Dont abuse it, once I get a new mole I stop using it.  I had to have a few moles removed which is rather expensive cosmetic treatment unless you know someone or can do it yourself. 

Post injection flushing is also common. Lasts for about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Halo (Jul 24, 2011)

Works like a champ, the nausea is a little bit for some folks but just know it will go away and also the legs go last mine took quite some time about a month but now they're good too.


----------



## Broted (Jul 27, 2011)

So if I have my vial that says 10mg and I put 1 ml of bac water in it I will have iml of mixed Melanotan 2, correct?  And it says to start off with .25mg twice a day. Does that mean I only have 4 injections for that 10mg vial.  For some reason i feel I am not understanding, any help. I guess I am misunderstanding the conversion.  If I have a 1cc needle where is .25?


----------



## Dannie (Jul 28, 2011)

Broted said:


> So if I have my vial that says 10mg and I put 1 ml of bac water in it I will have iml of mixed Melanotan 2, correct?  And it says to start off with .25mg twice a day. Does that mean I only have 4 injections for that 10mg vial.  For some reason i feel I am not understanding, any help. I guess I am misunderstanding the conversion.  If I have a 1cc needle where is .25?



You have a problems with decimals. 
.25mg = 1/4 of 1mg


----------



## DeathMetal (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't recommend taking MT-II.

It's too goddamn addictive. 

Fair skin, burn then tan.  Stuff is amazing, seriously.  NO sides (for me, at least) and gives you a nice tan that LASTS.


----------



## Broted (Aug 2, 2011)

20 min after injection I looked like a tomato and got extremely hot, how long does this last.


----------



## Fail (Aug 14, 2011)

Broted said:


> 20 min after injection I looked like a tomato and got extremely hot, how long does this last.



It shouldnt, lower the dose


----------



## JSmith1224 (Oct 9, 2011)

Broted said:


> 20 min after injection I looked like a tomato and got extremely hot, how long does this last.



I agree with <Fail>, it shouldn't last long. It is recommended to inject it with gradual dose first to enable your body to get used to it until you administer the full dosage of MT2.


----------



## krogers58 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Truly dark*

I've been a fairly light skinned guy, who does tan, but my darkest tans still aren't that dark.   Now, along comes melanotan, and my summer spent at the ocean, and you can imagine what I look like.  Jet white hthair, and just about the baddest tan on the beach.  I've had several people tell me I have the darkest tan they've ever seen.   I work outside, plus I have scaled way back on the melanotan, but its still maintained a nice tan.   My dermatologist freaked out, and started thinking I had some kind of disease, because the skin in the folds of my hand were showing tan pigmentation, so I had to confess to him.   He then called in 3 of the other docs in his practice to see my tan, which at that time was totally a melanotan tan.   They all didn't know what to say, but one chimed in with anything that excites the melanocytes can't be good.   Not sure I'd believe such blanket statements, but I've decided I'm not getting out of this place alive, so I'm going to live it up.  I'm already 50, can pass for 30, and live my life with few regrets (anyone who says no regrets is lying).  I date women far younger than myself, and have several I see on a recurring basis.   Peptides and exercise are awesome!!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone used this far past the summertime or around early spring?


----------



## Bubbles! (Oct 14, 2011)

Gotta give this stuff a try.  Sounds amazing!


----------



## booze (Oct 15, 2011)

had my first injection last night, started off light with .25mg to test sides. flushed like a mother fucker with a bit of nausea. passed withing 15 mins. bump to .5mg tonight. not quite summer yet so im easing into it slowly and not going to use a tanning bed. see how we go.


----------



## booze (Oct 19, 2011)

Can someone advise regarding the new moles that appear? If I stop taking mt2 will they fade over time again? I've developed a heap on my face and its pissing me off. Thanks.


----------



## daisygirl18 (Oct 19, 2011)

Does it make your stomach hurt after dose and do you take it at bedtime? I heard it makes some tired


----------



## booze (Oct 19, 2011)

daisygirl18 said:


> Does it make your stomach hurt after dose and do you take it at bedtime? I heard it makes some tired


 
i dose it at night and first time i felt sick but fine after that.


----------



## Broted (Oct 20, 2011)

I posted back in Aug. and it made me so hot and flushed that had my kids asking if something was wrong as well as the nausea,i get that as well. The nausea sometimes lasted for 45 min so started doing it at night before bed. I did the doseage that TREMO suggested and if you can get past that part you will get a bad ass tan. Also got quite a few new moles on body and face and untill now they have not gone away even though I have slowed down on taking it beacause of the winter coming. My wife is half hispanic and can't figure out why I'm still darker than her. Hopefully the moles will start to fade but once they were noticable the amount of moles never got worse. Tha amount of moles I got kinda pissed me off but it is to late now and after the seeing them I got over it and it this is bad as it will get I will be using Melanton 2 again.  For me the nausea was the worse side, who likes to feel like they are going to puke for 30min


----------



## booze (Oct 20, 2011)

Broted said:


> I posted back in Aug. and it made me so hot and flushed that had my kids asking if something was wrong as well as the nausea,i get that as well. The nausea sometimes lasted for 45 min so started doing it at night before bed. I did the doseage that TREMO suggested and if you can get past that part you will get a bad ass tan. Also got quite a few new moles on body and face and untill now they have not gone away even though I have slowed down on taking it beacause of the winter coming. My wife is half hispanic and can't figure out why I'm still darker than her. Hopefully the moles will start to fade but once they were noticable the amount of moles never got worse. Tha amount of moles I got kinda pissed me off but it is to late now and after the seeing them I got over it and it this is bad as it will get I will be using Melanton 2 again. For me the nausea was the worse side, who likes to feel like they are going to puke for 30min


 
i feel your pain bro. im pissed off big time at the moment at the number of moles that have appeared on my face. i will see how i feel in a couple of weeks and see if they develop more and whether ive calmed down lol
i wonder if your moles will fade if you stop completely?
thanks for the input.


----------



## acemon (Nov 25, 2011)

So did the moles go away? I am thinking about using this peptide too.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Some of my customers are using mt ii for fat burning properties.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 26, 2011)

My moles either faded or went away after I came off.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm...my wife s German and Dutch, she cannot tan at all!  Maybe this will do the trick for her if she can get over pinning herself...


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 26, 2011)

Will def work bro. I had to pin my girl until she was brave enough to do it on her own.


----------



## Broted (Nov 26, 2011)

The moles that I got either went away or got much lighter,so I will be using it again. Great peptide, just some of the sides I could do without.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking fwd to trying this. I tan very easy, so I'm thinking very small dose will do.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 26, 2011)

Melanotan II going on sale next week!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 27, 2011)

Is this a SubQ or IM inject?  Got my wife pretty interested in this stuff, but she's in the medical field so she wants to see studies on it first.  Women...


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol it's sub-q.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 27, 2011)

I realized that a few after I posted it...   Steelers doing all this messing up is messing my attention up, ha ha!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah WTF steelers!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 30, 2011)

If taking melatonin and tanning everyday you will look like a total different person you will be so dark.


----------



## sgk55135 (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anyone had blood work done before and after to see if it affects results?


----------



## acemon (Feb 3, 2012)

I can say this much for peptide sources Melantanon 2. I went to the doctor yesterday for a physical(Check my heart and blood pressure). He saw how dark I was and pulled in a Dermatologist and they removed 6 moles that they called "a Typical". This stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

Im glad you like it bro. All of our products are off the hook.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

i still love melanotan 2! cnt wait for summer! got my girl ready too


----------



## Insane8 (Jan 3, 2013)

For mixing MT2 and or PT-141; should you use Plain bacteriostatic water or bacteriostatic sodium chloride?


----------

